# Drop header on residential steam boilers



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

Do any of you guys use this method of piping? I don't know much just a little I read I never see it done around here and i have seen allot. Is it better?


----------



## hydronicsbob

*looks good - as long as you watch all the other details.*

I wasn't aware of this, but googled it and found this.....(see bottom of page).
As long as you go vertical to the "A" dimension before you drop - that is the only thing I would be worried about checking....besides the normal stuff mentioned on the page. (equalizer, reducing elbow, etc.)


----------



## Eric

They are a very good thing for a steam boiler, especially if the existing supply/feed is close to the recommended height above the water line in the boiler. Your supplies off the top of the boiler can go up much higher to the ceiling and back down to the header which has the equalizer and feed the system off the header. Keeps the steam drier.


----------



## gtmechanic

We used to do it like that
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_.../V50Wcbet7gI/s640/2010-08-23_13-24-25_758.jpg


----------



## trick1

I install a drop header on every replacement.

I also increase the header size by one pipe size to further dry out the steam by slowing down the velocity.


----------



## gtmechanic

trick1 said:


> I install a drop header on every replacement.
> 
> I also increase the header size by one pipe size to further dry out the steam by slowing down the velocity.


we do it on bigger boilers

And we offer inverted header as an option for additional fee.


----------



## FrankfromPhilly

Nice way to do it. Usually only see it on Commercial jobs, altho some big residential jobs can use it...


----------



## FrankfromPhilly

Can't say I'm familiar with the term "Inverted Header". Could you please describe this a bit furthur GT?


----------

